# Snow Tires & Wheels: Nokian Hakkapeliitta Runflat, Elbrus IO5 Alloy 16" - $750



## pepperwhite (Sep 29, 2013)

*Snow Tires & Wheels: Nokian Hakkapeliitta Runflat, Elbrus IO5 Alloy 16" - $750*

Set of 4 snow tires and wheels. Used one season ~6,000 miles. 
Albrus IO5 16" Alloy Wheels with Sensors. Good Condition.
Nokian Hakkapeliitta R Runflat Snow Tires. 195/55/R16. (Best snow tires you can buy!!!)

$1200+tax original cost for the set. Asking $750 or B/O.
Used on a 2007 Mini Cooper S.

Pictures: http://albany.craigslist.org/pts/4096628940.html_a_


----------

